# Coopers Kit Cans For Beersmith 2 - Download Included



## keifer33 (30/11/11)

As discussed in another topic I have been mucking around and trying to get Beersmith 2 to play along with getting the EBC and IBU right using the Coopers Kit Can Range. The file attached has the current range of Coopers with all the figures based on that on their website. It is very close but might not be down to the .1 correct as Beersmith is based around a lb system for working out the IBU.

If anyone has any issues or problems please let me know and I will do my best to have a look at it. But without further blabbing please find the file attached.

View attachment Coopers_Kit_Can_Range___Beersmith_2.zip


----------



## lfc_ozzie (1/3/13)

How can i import these on a mac??


----------



## Rod (1/3/13)

could not open file


----------



## keifer33 (1/3/13)

I will re upload the file tonight and see if that fixes the problems for you guys.


----------



## fuddnuddler (1/3/13)

Rod said:


> could not open file


+1


----------



## keifer33 (2/3/13)

Here you go guys hopefully this works.

The instructions I can give are save the file. Then open Beersmith > go to Ingredients > Open File > Select the file and you should be ready to go. 

View attachment Coopers Kits.bsmx


----------



## jhay (2/3/13)

Can't open file.Attached as saved and pdf message.If it can be corrected would appreciated.Message says either not supported or message damaged
Thank you


----------



## Dan2 (2/3/13)

I've downloaded and opened this file.
Am I supposed to be able to use this to build a recipe?
Don't seem to be able to find them in any ingredient list.
I suppose the obvious solution is go A.G.  - Soon, but in the meantime - any suggestions?


----------



## alien13 (2/3/13)

Dan2 said:


> I've downloaded and opened this file.
> Am I supposed to be able to use this to build a recipe?
> Don't seem to be able to find them in any ingredient list.
> I suppose the obvious solution is go A.G.  - Soon, but in the meantime - any suggestions?


1. Once the file is open, go to* Ingredients > Grain*.
2. Go back to the* coopers kits.bsmx* tab.
3. Press *Ctrl + a* to select all the entries.
4. Press *Ctrl + c* to copy them.
5. Now back to the *grains *tab
6. Press Ctrl + v to paste them in.

Now they should be available under the grain list when making a recipe.


----------



## Dan2 (2/3/13)

Cheers alien. Tried and succeeded.

keifer - Thanks mate. Any chance of adding their unhopped LME cans to the file?

Also - I'm new to Beersmith and AHB, so have missed any other add-ons. Is there a list or database I can grab other ingredients from?


----------



## lfc_ozzie (3/3/13)

Thank you soo much for this file, the one in the add on section just messes everything up due to incorrect zebu etc


----------



## Rod (3/3/13)

Try as I may I cannot open the file

:unsure:


----------



## jhay (3/3/13)

+1


----------



## lfc_ozzie (3/3/13)

Rod said:


> Try as I may I cannot open the file
> 
> :unsure:


All you need to do is download the file, then open beer smith and click file then open, then locate file and select it and waalaa it opens a new tab with everything in the file. Then all you have to do is highlight all the items, copy and then go to the ingredients page click grain and then where your grains are list right click and click paste.


----------



## Rod (3/3/13)

lfc_ozzie said:


> All you need to do is download the file, then open beer smith and click file then open, then locate file and select it and waalaa it opens a new tab with everything in the file. Then all you have to do is highlight all the items, copy and then go to the ingredients page click grain and then where your grains are list right click and click paste.


I suppose my problem is a bit different

I want the information to enter into my Brewmate program

I was hoping to open the file and find a file with each coopers can and the relevant numbers


----------



## carniebrew (3/3/13)

The file isn't intended for brewmate, or anything other than Beersmith. If you have some computer nous, you could save the ".bsmx" file within the zip on your PC, then open it with a free program such as Textpad or Notepad++. It's in an xml format, that you can manually read, and then enter the info yourself into Brewmate. But you'll need to know a bit about what you're doing.

For example, I can see the first entry is Coopers Australian Pale Ale, with an IBU (Gallon per Lb) of 30, etc etc. But really, it'll be very hard to manually enter the info across, Beersmith wants very different stuff to Brewmate.


----------



## Damn (4/3/13)

Thanks,

Bit silly how you have to copy across to grains, tripped me up at first.

As stated above need LLME.


----------



## Dan2 (4/3/13)

Damn said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Bit silly how you have to copy across to grains, tripped me up at first.
> 
> As stated above need LLME.


Found a download in the addons tab for all coopers cans, but the dark LME comes in at EBC 1650. Does this sound right?


----------



## Damn (5/3/13)

I'm a newbie and not proporting to know what I'm talking about, but the EBC for the dark does appear right according to the coopers site.
http://www.coopers.com.au/corporate/malt-extract.

I was more interested in the LLME which is not part of your download. Doesn't really matter as I'll stick with the Beersmith's version of that particular kit.

But I do appreciate you've got Pale Ale adjusted, already swapped it on my latest recipe and it bought the IBU back into the green.

Thanks again.


----------



## alien13 (5/3/13)

Dan2 said:


> Cheers alien. Tried and succeeded.
> 
> keifer - Thanks mate. Any chance of adding their unhopped LME cans to the file?
> 
> Also - I'm new to Beersmith and AHB, so have missed any other add-ons. Is there a list or database I can grab other ingredients from?


No worries mate!



Rod said:


> I suppose my problem is a bit different
> 
> I want the information to enter into my Brewmate program
> 
> I was hoping to open the file and find a file with each coopers can and the relevant numbers


Here is the data formatted for use with BrewMate. You will just need to copy it all to the *BMData.xml* file found, most likely in, *C:\BrewMate*. Just open that with a text editior, find the <grains></grains> section and add it in there, you should see what it looks like.

If not, I'll attach my version of BMData.xml for you, but if you have added any of your own grains/yeast/etc you will lose it and need to add it again. 

View attachment coopers kits.xml


View attachment BMData.xml


----------



## Rod (6/3/13)

Put all the values in manually 

OK to go now 

but

bitterness values , which are available 

cannot be entered


----------



## keifer33 (6/3/13)

I haven't checked the Beersmith addon for a while but I was in contact with Brad regarding gross errors in that the values had been just copied from Coopers which is an ebc and an ibu for the extract undiluted. If you want to check do a recipe using the addon, mine and the extract spreadsheet from ianh and decide for yourself which is accurate for your needs.


----------



## steve100 (1/5/15)

Thanks for the great file. Hope someone will see this.. I did get a little confused. Does the 1 lb refer actually to one can, or does it truly refer to one pound, so then we should boost it to the 3.375 lbs as stated on the can.


----------



## sittingaround (18/3/16)

mate thanks for these.. ive been having massive issues with beer smith rating IBU's incorrectly..


----------



## Brewsta (19/3/16)

i got so fed up up with this issue with Beersmith I deleted it all of it's files from my PC, using a little extra pressure on the delete button i might add….

I sent sent quite a few emails on this issue to Beersmith about 18 months ago with _NOT ONE_ reply…very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Jonno81 (14/5/16)

This might be a silly question. But do I need to filling in the 'amount' to 1.5 kg as per the side of these coopers cans for this to work, rather than the defult 1kg? Cheers


----------



## Bushoi (19/5/19)

Jonno81 said:


> This might be a silly question. But do I need to filling in the 'amount' to 1.5 kg as per the side of these coopers cans for this to work, rather than the defult 1kg? Cheers



Hi Jonno, 

Did you ever find a answer for this?

I've been putting the tin weight in, but I'm suspicious of the numbers in getting.

Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## Gnomebrewer (19/5/19)

The weight of fermentables in Beersmith will default to whatever it's set to default to (you set it in tools --> options --> units.....in the 'weight units' row) - on mine I set 0.5kg. If you use a 1.5Kg tin of liquid extract, you change the weight to 1.5kg. A pre-hopped kit tin is (I think) 1.7Kg.


----------



## Bushoi (19/5/19)

Gnomebrewer said:


> The weight of fermentables in Beersmith will default to whatever it's set to default to (you set it in tools --> options --> units.....in the 'weight units' row) - on mine I set 0.5kg. If you use a 1.5Kg tin of liquid extract, you change the weight to 1.5kg. A pre-hopped kit tin is (I think) 1.7Kg.


Thanks for that, it got the brew-day details in the right units which was another issue. 

I must confess that I'm using Beersmith 3. And after having problems with using the Coopers Extract add-on I stumbled upon this thread. Putting aside the version difference this seemed to be the most relevant discussion. 

As you can see from the attached recipe, the colour and bitterness are way of. Who's at fault here? The user or the software?...


----------

